# Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Championship Wrestling



## Big Don (Nov 27, 2008)

Am I the only one watching this?
It is on CMT. Danny Bonaduce,Dustin Diamond, Butterbean, Todd (Willis) Bridges, Dennis Rodman, etc
Butterbean is a friggin wall! 
Bonaduce is the man.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't had a chance.  How is it?


----------



## Big Don (Nov 27, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I haven't had a chance.  How is it?


It is HILARIOUS.
OMG the interplay between the (mostly) has-beens of the cast is awesome.
Between Screech and Danny Bonaduce there seems to be a contest to see who can be the bigger ***. Todd Bridges is surprisingly athletic, and funny. Rodman.... he's Rodman, more metal in his face than in a vette...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll have to check it out.  I heard WWE told Jimmy Hart he wasn't welcome anymore due to his involvement in this.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, that reminds me.
So, Danny Bonaduce hits Goldberg (GOLDBERG!!) over the head with a garbage can Goldberg looks at him and says, "OK, now why don't you hit me like a MAN?"
A minute or so later, Goldberg body slams Bonaduce so hard, I felt it.
Totally worthwhile.
All Jimmy does is talk, of course, that is all Jimmy has ever done...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2008)

Very true.

I gotta find a clip of that slam.


----------

